# Recommended vendor for replacement cabinet doors?



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been asked to quote a condo kitchen remodel, including replacing cabinet doors. The owner wants cherry doors - no more information, but they're euro cabinets, and flat or shaker probably.

Any recommendations about the doors? Any recommended on-line door vendors? My usual local custom shop's too expensive for this job. 

- Bob


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

IKEA??

But seriously, did you throw them a number yet (doors x ___) to flush them out a bit? It adds up quick so you might just save a lot of wasted work with that quick yes/no. (You've probably done this already, right?) 

There was an online place in New York state. I quoted a couple "tight" jobs using them but it never materialized after the numbers came in.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I see there's a place in Lodi called Acme that sells unfinished stuff to order. Don't know much about them.

Of course, fully finished is another path to explore.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

See if Modern Kitchen and Bath is still in Walnut Creek, they had a line in imported cabinets and granite counter tops, really good prices, I used them for a subdivision in Napa and believe me the developer was trying to save money


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Decore-ative Specialties delivers with their truck in your area.

They have been offering prefinished doors and components for a couple years or more. I have their color sample kit but have yet to use them for finishing.

In their finishing price book they have an example of a shaker door in cherry that is 16"w x 20" tall with a stain and glaze for a total of $67.79

Without the glaze it would be about $55. The glaze is $5 sq ft.

They will bore your doors for you if you want. $1.25 a bore

I like Decore. I know some people that don't but they have always done well by me. 

Call me if you want to chat about it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm taking Gus's tip (thanks Gus) and will see what Decore-ative has to offer. I have enough pricing information for tomorrow's meeting.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

CT at it's finest!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ryanman95 (Feb 27, 2013)

I used Barker Door for a project his fall. THey will build to custom specs, and sell them finished or unfinished and in a variety of woods. REAL woods. Not MDF. Unless you want MDF. THen they will sell it to you. http://www.barkerdoor.com/


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm taking Gus's tip (thanks Gus) and will see what Decore-ative has to offer. I have enough pricing information for tomorrow's meeting.


 You're welcome.

If you are interested, I can have my rep up here in the north bay to give me your area rep's contact info and you can talk directly to him or her. Although I'm sure you could get that through Decore. 

I hope it works out for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Gentlemen, thanks for the help. Got the job. Don't have the papers signed yet, but we have a handshake and a start date, and I don't expect any problems with the details. Turned out there was a bit more to the job than at first glance; right in my wheelhouse. Giving a price for the cabinet doors with some confidence was very useful.

- Bob


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Late to the dance but try Valley Oak Doors. They are excellent.


----------



## aib1015 (Mar 4, 2013)

I needed some doors for a couple of bookcases I built for a customer. After pricing them online I called a local cabinet shop. Got an excellent deal, been using them ever since. You might want to call around a few local small cabinet shops, might get lucky.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use Decore-ative Specialties too. They've been solid for me on the few jobs I've used them for and the catalogs/website are spiffy.

Just a heads up, it took me a little while to set up an account. Don't expect to just call up with an order and a credit card number. They wanted to fax some stuff, etc. No big deal but don't make any lead time promises until you have that straightened out.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I use Decore-ative Specialties too. They've been solid for me on the few jobs I've used them for and the catalogs/website are spiffy.
> 
> Just a heads up, it took me a little while to set up an account. Don't expect to just call up with an order and a credit card number. They wanted to fax some stuff, etc. No big deal but don't make any lead time promises until you have that straightened out.


Thanks. Got the account all set up, all the pretty printed material in the mail. Pretty clear catalogs and ordering information. I'm glad to get the second recommendation for them.

- Bob


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

aib1015 said:


> I needed some doors for a couple of bookcases I built for a customer. After pricing them online I called a local cabinet shop. Got an excellent deal, been using them ever since. You might want to call around a few local small cabinet shops, might get lucky.


Thanks. I tried it and didn't get lucky. The local shops have to distinguish themselves on something other than price, and this part of this job is pretty much just about price.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

To add my .02 in this thread for future reference I've used http://walzcraft.com/ If I can't have it done locally.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

In addition to Walzcraft, you should also check into...

www.eliaswoodwork.com (they have free shipping when it reaches a certain threshold, and very reasonable shipping otherwise)

www.conestogawood.com


All three are excellent companies... Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm about to order a kitchen's worth of doors and drawer fronts, shaker/cherry/clear satin from Decore-ative. The job's expanded a bit and the owners have generally agreed to go for quality. These doors need to be nicer than "rental quality". Any take-backs on Decore-ative?


I don't have any experience with Decorative... I have had experience with the following...

www.eliaswoodwork.com (has free shipping past a certain number)

www.conestogawoods.com

www.walzcraft.com


We make in addition to buy, so our focus is on quality... the way I see it, get a quote from them all...

You won't be sorry with any of them as far as quality goes... and may just be surprised as far as pricing and shipping goes...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

KAP said:


> I don't have any experience with Decorative... I have had experience with the following...
> 
> www.eliaswoodwork.com (has free shipping past a certain number)
> 
> ...


Thanks. And actually, my repeat of the question was kinda dumb - a couple guys whose opinions on CT I respect had already recommended Decore-ative, and now I just need to be The Decider. This kitchen goes to Decore-ative: account's set up and the owners are in a hurry.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to update the thread: Decore-ative hasn't done their best to make me a committed customer. The customer asked for a sample door to evaluate style and color. Decore-ative messed up the delivery for 3 days - 100% their internal screwups. I finally got the door a couple hours after the owners got on the plane out of town and out of country.

Outstanding build and finish quality, but the panel veneer screams rotary cut. I'm going to have to FedEx this thing to the customers. In the meantime, I'm going to revisit the quotes from the local cabinetmakers.

We'll see.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> Decore-ative Specialties delivers with their truck in your area.
> 
> They have been offering prefinished doors and components for a couple years or more. I have their color sample kit but have yet to use them for finishing.
> 
> ...


I needed a couple replacement doors for Decore-ative Specialties and they wanted me to set up an account with them. Spoke with a couple of their sales people and didn't get far. Was kind of a PITA just for 3 doors. They gave me the number of a few contractors in my area who had accounts. You know the drill there...call three people and get one response. Eventually I got the doors, but it left me annoyed with them.

Rockler is probably more than some, but you can get easy quotes online, so that's useful sometimes. Limited number of styles.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Just to update the thread: Decore-ative hasn't done their best to make me a committed customer. The customer asked for a sample door to evaluate style and color. Decore-ative messed up the delivery for 3 days - 100% their internal screwups. I finally got the door a couple hours after the owners got on the plane out of town and out of country.
> 
> Outstanding build and finish quality, but the panel veneer screams rotary cut. I'm going to have to FedEx this thing to the customers. In the meantime, I'm going to revisit the quotes from the local cabinetmakers.
> 
> We'll see.


Check into these companies... Elias also offers discounts for sample doors...

www.eliaswoodwork.com (has free shipping past a certain number)

www.conestogawoods.com

www.walzcraft.com


At all three of these companies, once you've confirmed your order, it goes into production within hours...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Just to update the thread: Decore-ative hasn't done their best to make me a committed customer. The customer asked for a sample door to evaluate style and color. Decore-ative messed up the delivery for 3 days - 100% their internal screwups. I finally got the door a couple hours after the owners got on the plane out of town and out of country.
> 
> Outstanding build and finish quality, but the panel veneer screams rotary cut. I'm going to have to FedEx this thing to the customers. In the meantime, I'm going to revisit the quotes from the local cabinetmakers.
> 
> We'll see.


You didn't listen to the best referal in this thread. I'll speak louder....VALLEY OAK DOORS. Google then call.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

... and just to close out the point of my original post: the customers got back from their travels; they liked the sample;ordered;received; we installed yesterday.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

*Pix before*

Before pix of the kitchen that's the subject of the original post. It's a small condo kitchen, circa 1982. In pretty good shape, actually. There are about 500 condos in the building, some with kitchens smaller than this, some quite large. Almost all of them have the original cabinets.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Condo kitchen after. The counter is unfortunate, especially the 3/4" gap next to the stove. The counter was explicitly not in my scope. The screw-up above the microwave was the homeowner's DIY contribution, since fixed.

The doors and drawer fronts were from Decore-ative. Quality is pretty good. Scheduling and delivery have been a bit sketchy.

So, thanks again for the advice.

- Bob


----------



## Bill_Strauss (Sep 30, 2013)

TheRTAStore.com would be the better choice if you're looking for RTA or assembled cabinets, doors and other stuff. They offer free sample of cabinet doors to the customers to get acquainted with the quality and line of varieties. Later you can order stuff of your choice at negotiable price.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Bill_Strauss said:


> TheRTAStore.com would be the better choice if you're looking for RTA or assembled cabinets, doors and other stuff. They offer free sample of cabinet doors to the customers to get acquainted with the quality and line of varieties. Later you can order stuff of your choice at negotiable price.


They are expensive for RTA at the quality level on their website...


----------

